# Official New Japan Pro Wrestling G1 Climax Tournament



## ExGrodzki (Apr 27, 2013)

*NEW JAPAN PRO WRESTLING PRESENTS THE 2016 G1 CLIMAX TOURNAMENT​*







​Just released, hot off the presses are the two blocks and their participants.

Interesting to note, "To fill in some of the gaps left by big New Japan names such as AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson and Kota Ibushi, who have all left the promotion since last year’s tournament, both Naomichi Marufuji and Katsuhiko Nakajima are on loan from PWN." - Wrestlezone.com

*Block A:
*
Togi Makabe
Satoshi Kojima
Tomohiro Ishii
Hirooki Goto
Bad Luck Fale
Naomichi Marufuji
Tama Tonga
SANADA
Kazuchika Okada
Hiroshi Tanahashi

*Block B:
*
Katuyori Shibata
Yuji Nagata
Tomoaki Honma
Michael Elgin
Toru Yano
EVIL
Tetsuya Naito
Kenny Omega
Katsuhiko Nakajima
Yoshi-Hashi



Spoiler: Important / Big Matches



*7/18
*
Tanahashi vs Sanada

Okada vs Marufuji

*7/22
*
Nagata vs Naito

Shibata vs Honma

*7/23
*
Tanahashi vs Honma

Okada vs Sanada

*7/24
*
Shibata vs Nakajima

Honma vs Yoshi-Hashi

*7/25
*
Makabe vs Sanada

Okada vs Goto

*7/27
*
Yano vs Naito

Shibata vs Elgin

*7/28
*
Ishii vs Marufuji

Goto vs Sanada

*7/30
*
Elgin vs Omega

Shibata vs Naito

*7/31
*
Makabe vs Marufuji

Tanahashi vs Goto

*8/1
*
Yoshi-Hashi vs Nakajima

Honma vs Naito

*8/3
*
Tanahashi vs Ishii

Makabe vs Okada

*8/4
*
Nakajima vs Naito

Omega vs Shibata

*8/6
*
Tanahashi vs Marufuji

Okada vs Ishii

*8/7
*
Omega vs Nagata

Naito vs Evil

*8/8
*
Ishii vs Sanada

Tanahashi vs Kojima

*8/10
*
Honma vs Elgin

Shibata vs Nagata

*8/12
*
Goto vs Marufuji

Tanahashi vs Okada

*8/13
*
Shibata vs Evil

Naito vs Omega




REALLY surprised, pleasantly I may add, to see Tanahashi in the tournament, but is anyone else surprised at how weak Block B is compared to Block A?? Goto, Ishi, Okada and Tana on A and only Shibata and Omega on B?


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Should be fun as always. It's a shame that Marufuji is in it though. He's awful.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Shibata vs. Nakajima :trips8


----------



## maxninepower (May 24, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/747380882252562432
Naito vs Omega !!!!!!!!!! Awesome!!!!!


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

alright those blocks look better than I expected; still lack luster but I'm very surprised no ROH rep but I'm fine wit it cause if it wasn't gonna be Strong then who really cares. Nakajima I'm fucking hyped about it. Noble Brain is back in :mark: 

B Block is easily the top block; Honestly have no interest in any of A Block's matches save for Tana/Ishii. I really wish Ishii was in B Block that would just be great.

Disappointed Shibata/Naito isn't on 8/13 looks like once again it's not his year m8s but w/e I'll still hope for the best. Safe bet for the final to be Naito/Tanahashi with Naito becoming a 2x G1 winner.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

ExGrodzki said:


> REALLY surprised, pleasantly I may add, to see Tanahashi in the tournament, but is anyone else surprised at how weak Block B is compared to Block A?? Goto, Ishi, Okada and Tana on A and *only Shibata and Omega on B*?


And Nakajima and Elgin and Naito. 

There are honestly more interesting match ups in B.



El Dandy said:


> Disappointed Shibata/Naito isn't on 8/13 looks like once again it's not his year m8s.


:mj2

I pray that sets up for Shibata defending his G1 contract against Naito.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Vårmakos said:


> :mj2
> 
> I pray that sets up for Shibata defending his G1 contract against Naito.


Our only hope is Omega plays spoiler on the last day. Seems likely tho it's gonna be Naito/Tanahashi or Naito/Goto (ugh) in the Final with Naito winning. 

No matter, Shibata is gonna be MVP this G1 and just kill it. His matches against Naito, Omega, Nakajima, EVIL, Elgin, and Honma have me really excited.

EDIT: Just noticed no Tenzan  Had to be done but he really did have a good showing last year.

EDIT 2: No Yujiro :mark: :dance


----------



## CB Wanalaya (Nov 26, 2011)

Excited to see Marufuji and Nakajima in this. Definitely can not wait for Nakajima vs Shibata. Good lord.


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

I do oh so love G1 season, this is like my Hanukkah (that's probably spelt wrong). And I doubt this year is gonna disappoint, looks like two awesome groups with some really great potential match-ups. I'm expecting this one tournament to put about seven more matches on my MOTYC list and I can't wait. Can't believe this is gonna be my 15th G1, I can still remember cheering on Tana and Nishimura back in 2002.

Excited for Marufuji and Nakajima to get involved, two really good wrestlers and some decent exposure for NOAH along with a Nakajima/Shibata match which should make Katsuhiko a star. I think I might actually end up enjoying Block B more this year. Block A may have the better wrestling but the child inside of me can't get enough of Blue Justice and with Honma, Naito, Omega, EVIL (incredibly underrated in-ring) and obviously Shibata and Naka, it should be pretty damn good and might even outshine Block A if everyone brings their A game.

Not to say Block A is shabby, which it isn't when it has Tana, Okada, Ishii (2016 MVP), Marufuji, Sanada (he's actually pretty good from what I've seen) and the potential for some good Kojima performances if he keeps the standard of his singles matches from earlier this year up, this looks like it could be a great tournament. 

I'm expecting a Naito/Tana final but I can see Omega being a spoiler and having Shibata go through. Okada has a decent shot too but if it's as unpredictable as BOTSJ (Funky Weapon making the final, who da thunk it?), it's gonna be hard to call.


----------



## Stetho (Aug 3, 2015)

Same question with every NJPW tournaments : How the hell am I supposed to watch this ?
Watching everything would consume all my time and probably would end up boring but just reading the results and watching the 2 or 3 best matches doesn't live up to the excitement of such an event.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu (Jan 12, 2013)

NastyYaffa said:


> Should be fun as always. It's a shame that Marufuji is in it though. He's awful.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Naito and Omega on the same block sounds sweat. 

No Adam Cole? :shane2


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Stetho said:


> Same question with every NJPW tournaments : How the hell am I supposed to watch this ?
> Watching everything would consume all my time and probably would end up boring but just reading the results and watching the 2 or 3 best matches doesn't live up to the excitement of such an event.


Your best bet will be to maybe pick 5-or-so of the shows that you think will be the best shows and try to watch those live and watch the Final live. For the remaining shows just follow along on forums/twitter/however and watch matches you hear about as it goes along. If they do it like they did last year, the 1st hour of each G1 show will be pointless multi-man tag matches, so really the good stuff starts way later than the bell time is listed.

This will only be my 4th G1, but the way they do it now sucks compared to the way it used to be. Last year I was determined to watch every show and just went to sleep earlier and was able to watch all the matches before work. Will say after it was over it nearly burned me out on wrestling because it was a marathon. Another negative is that, with it being nearly 20 shows, they don't have proper production to accommodate that many so there will likely be shows with no commentary and that will be single hard cam.

The way they used to do it was way better where it was like 10 mega shows over the span of 2 weeks. Now it's nearly 20 shows over the span of 1 month. Oh, and they're also gonna be starting the Super J Cup in the middle of the G1 so it will be a lot of wrestling going on.

For me, this year should be better because I'll probably skip 80% of the A Block shows and only watch matches that get hyped.


----------



## Dead Seabed (Jun 3, 2002)

For a second there I thought Ishii wasn't in there :WHYYY4


----------



## Mifune Jackson (Feb 22, 2013)

I wish they put Shibata or Naito in Block A to strengthen that one, but Block B looks completely amazing. Hoping Shibata still has a chance, although Naito has to be the early favorite for Block B.

I think Okada has to be the favorite in Block A, looking to follow through on his threat of being the champ and winning the G1.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

No Adam Cole ? :sadbron


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Its Shibata's year.

Excited to see Marufuji and Nakajima.....

Nakajima Vs Nagata, or Shibata!! Holy shit. Realization I'm going to see these matches kicking it.

Looking forward to Marufuji Vs Tanahashi and Okada as well.


----------



## Dead Seabed (Jun 3, 2002)

Mifune Jackson said:


> I wish they put Shibata or Naito in Block A to strengthen that one, but Block B looks completely amazing. Hoping Shibata still has a chance, although Naito has to be the early favorite for Block B.
> 
> I think Okada has to be the favorite in Block A, looking to follow through on his threat of being the champ and winning the G1.


Yeah, they put their two A guys in the block with a bunch of C guys, while the second block is all B guys :jjones


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

No Jay Briscoe no interest.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Stetho said:


> Same question with every NJPW tournaments : How the hell am I supposed to watch this ?
> Watching everything would consume all my time and probably would end up boring but just reading the results and watching the 2 or 3 best matches doesn't live up to the excitement of such an event.


I love the new format, honestly. They only have 5 actual G1 Tournament matches for each show (but there's more shows overall) so I end up downloading each show from XWT and watch the matches at night before bed. I prefer the way they do it now instead of having literally 10 matches on each card with 3-4 hour shows every couple days. I wouldn't be able to keep up with that.

It excites me coming home from work every night knowing that I've got a new show to download and watch. 

Might take a little bit more time this year though since there's no Yujiro matches to skip. :lol


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Looking forward to the Shibata, Naito and Ishii's matches in particular.

Dare I hope that Naito wins it?


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

-***** Italiano- said:


> Looking forward to the Shibata, Naito and Ishii's matches in particular.
> 
> Dare I hope that Naito wins it?


I'd be happy with a Naito win as well.

Though I think it would be insane if Ishii Vs Shibata is the finals.

I'm guessing though.

Block A comes down to Tanahashi Vs Okada

and 

Block B comes down to Naito and Shibata.

Got Shibata winning it all though.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

ItsaNewDay said:


> I'd be happy with a Naito win as well.
> 
> Though I think it would be insane if Ishii Vs Shibata is the finals.
> 
> ...


I'd be more than happy with that. I'm totally into the character, especially the way he walks to the ring with his head down. I assume thats to do with him being something of a pariah in NJPW. It has so many layers and just :mark:


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Shit, all 3 of my picks (Shibata, Naito & Omega) are in the same Block.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

All tournament matches have been set for the whole tour. Here's some key dates:

*Opening Night, July 18th (A Block)*
Okada vs. Marufuji
Tanahashi vs. SANADA
Goto vs. Fale
Kojima vs. Ishii
Makabe vs. Tonga

*July 24th, B Block (same day as WWE Battleground)*
Elgin vs. Naito
Shibata vs. Nakajima
Nagata vs. EVIL
Honma vs. YOSHI-HASHI
Omega vs. Yano

*July 30th, B Block (huge matches)*
Shibata vs. Naito
Omega vs. Elgin
Nagata vs. Nakajima
Honma vs. Yano
YOSHI-HASHI vs. EVIL

*August 4th, B Block (first time matches)*
Omega vs. Shibata
Naito vs. Nakajima
Honma vs. EVIL
Elgin vs. YOSHI-HASHI
Nagata vs. Yano

*August 6th, A Block in Osaka*
Tanahashi vs. Marufuji
Okada vs. Ishii
Goto vs. Kojima
Makabe vs. Fale
Tonga vs. SANADA

*August 12th, last day for A Block*
Tanahashi vs. Okada
Goto vs. Marufuji
Makabe vs. Ishii
Kojima vs. SANADA
Fale vs. Tonga

*August 13th, last day for B Block*
Omega vs. Naito
Shibata vs. EVIL
Elgin vs. Nakajima
Nagata vs. Honma
Yano vs. YOSHI-HASHI


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

July 24th 

Shibata Vs Nakajima?

August 12th

Tanahashi Vs Okada

Yes. Yes. Yes.


----------



## ExGrodzki (Apr 27, 2013)

Shibata, Tana, Okada, Goto or Ishii will do it for me


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Think we're gonna see 2 big upsets early on with Marufuji over Okada and Honma over Shibata.

Chris Charlton pointed out that they're facing each other in 2 singles matches in close proximity and I agree with him they might split it 1-1. If Shibata takes an L to Honma hopefully he wins out the rest of the block. He could still theoretically win the G1, but scumbag Naito does the scumbag thing and cheats Shibata out of the title shot and takes it from him. They could make Shibata and could also still get their desired Okada/Naito Dome match. 

But would losing the title shot cause more harm than good for Shibata? IDK.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*I don't see anyone but Naito winning it. Omega's probably gonna be around the IC Title just like Nakamura was, they're not gonna do Tanahashi/Okada at the Dome again, and there's no way in hell Goto or Shibata is winning it. 

That being said, this should still be a great tournament, and I'm especially looking forward to Okada vs. Ishii, &







vs. Omega & Naito.*


----------



## Bland (Feb 16, 2016)

Im loving the Blocks and looking forward to:

Okada vs. Marufuji
Shibata vs. Naito
Okada vs. Goto
Omega vs. Shibata
Naito vs. Nakajima
Tanahashi vs. Marufuji
Okada vs. Ishii
Tanahashi vs. Okada
Omega vs. Naito

During the tournament i can see Goto, Shibata, Elgin, Omega, Naito, SANADA, Marufuji & Okada being booked strong and we'll see a couple of shocks in Goto defeating Okada, EVIL defeating Naito, SANADA defeating Tanahashi and Yoshi-Hashi picking up at least a couple of wins. 

For the top 4, Im hoping for Okada, Marufuji, Shibata & Naito with either Okada vs Shibata or Marufuji vs Naito being the Final. Someone from Block B should defiantly win.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

3 Years after one most Insane matches ever its time for the motherfucking Stone Pitbull to take his crown.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Hopefully the Naito, EVIL match actually happens.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

ExGrodzki said:


> REALLY surprised, pleasantly I may add, to see Tanahashi in the tournament, but *is anyone else surprised at how weak Block B is compared to Block A?? Goto, Ishi, Okada and Tana on A and only Shibata and Omega on B?*


The quality of the matches in Block B will likely be a lot stronger overall than in Block A. 

Block B is obviously meant to be a struggle between Naito and Shibata, but the likes of Nagata, Honma, Elgin, EVIL, Omega and Nakajima are sure to deliver as far as the quality of the matches goes. Yano Toru is the comedy relief and Yoshi-Hashi is slightly better than Yujiro Takahashi I suppose.

Block A is suspect with the likes of Bad Luck Fale, Tama Tonga, Makabe, although they can be carried to a decent match under the right circumstances. A lot of the intrigue will be down to whether Marufuji and SANADA can deliver. We have seen Okada, Tanahashi and Goto fight each other a million times, the matches will be good but part of the appeal of the G1 Tournament is seeing fresh match-ups between competitors that don't usually step in the ring with each other.

Elgin vs Shibata
Elgin vs EVIL
EVIL vs Shibata
Shibata vs Omega
Naito vs Shibata
Naito vs EVIL
Elgin vs Omega rematch
Honma vs Shibata
etc.

I expect all of the above to be great match-ups.


----------



## BigCy (Nov 10, 2012)

Looks like some good brackets this year. I couldn't even hope to accurately pick a winner but I'm thinking Okada or Tanahashi from Block A and Naito or Omega from Block B with honorable mentions for Ishii and Shibata. Glad Toru Yano is in it, his matches are always fun. Interesting to see what they do this year. I'm going to like EVIL vs Naito and Omega vs Yano (Battle of the Trolls.)


----------



## Bruce L (Dec 7, 2010)

God I hope Marufuji isn't terrible when he faces Ishii, Okada, and Tanahashi. 

Really hope Nakajima just goes "outsider Shibata" on everybody in B Block.

Also perversely excited to see how Tama Tonga fares in his first big singles opportunity (right?), given how much potential everybody thought he had before Bullet Club.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I look forward to this every year!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

I like both of these blocks. I even warmed up to Okada & Tanahashi facing off again. Even though I wasn’t sure where they could go after WK10 and finally establishing Okada as the ace and Okada winning the rivalry, I remembered that they wrestled to a draw the last time they faced each other in the G1 in 2013, so there is a reason to watch this to see if there will be a winner in this one.

Shame about no Roderick Strong, but they also left out Tenzan and Yujiro out of the G1, so :shrug.


----------



## LegendAS (Mar 9, 2015)

Why are they doing Okada vs Tanahashi? I thought it was over after Okada went 4-3 at WK10?


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

LegendAS said:


> Why are they doing Okada vs Tanahashi? I thought it was over after Okada went 4-3 at WK10?


It's just a tournament match. Easy matchup to get eyes on the tournament and sell tickets to one of the last shows. At least they won't be facing each other in the final.


----------



## AT&T Stadium (Aug 25, 2015)

Thanks for posting this OP as I don't follow wrestling too closely anymore. I'm definitely going to throw money at NJPW to watch these events later this month. G-1 has been the best part of the wrestling year for me since 2011. Can't wait. 

Also, Nakajima? :mark: Another Ishii vs. Tanahashi match? :mark: Tana vs. Okada? :mark: Oh how I love the G-1 and NJPW.


----------



## LegendAS (Mar 9, 2015)

Corey said:


> It's just a tournament match. Easy matchup to get eyes on the tournament and sell tickets to one of the last shows. At least they won't be facing each other in the final.


Okada has to win, otherwise it's 4-4 and they need another deciding match at WK11.


----------



## AT&T Stadium (Aug 25, 2015)

Or they could just go to another draw.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

LegendAS said:


> Okada has to win, otherwise it's 4-4 and they need another deciding match at WK11.


I feel pretty confident that Okada will go over. I think they've moved on and established that he's now the top guy in the company....

Or at least I hope they have because I do NOT want to see another Wrestle Kingdom main event with those two. :lol



AT&T Stadium said:


> Or they could just go to another draw.


What's the time limit, 30 minutes? I hope to god it's not 45 or 60.


----------



## AT&T Stadium (Aug 25, 2015)

It was 30 when they did it in 2013 or 2014.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Thirty minutes seems very short. Hopefully they bump that up about fifteen minutes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Just been through some of the matches and I'm marking out at the mere thought of them. Things like Naito vs Nagata have me drooling.

Watching some G1 2015 in anticipation.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Dead Seabed (Jun 3, 2002)

Donnie said:


> 3 Years after one most Insane matches ever its time for the motherfucking Stone Pitbull to take his crown.


some1 call a doctor i cant stop cummming kada


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

SHIRLEY said:


>


That looks beautiful. Can you share the file on Dropbox or Google Drive?


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

FRONT PAGE STORY★;61088233 said:


> That looks beautiful. Can you share the file on Dropbox or Google Drive?


Not my file. Found it on Meltzer's Twitter.


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

FRONT PAGE STORY★;61088233 said:


> That looks beautiful. Can you share the file on Dropbox or Google Drive?


https://www.dropbox.com/s/yith4x0lyz4tblu/G1 Climax 2016 Scorecard.xlsx?dl=0

EDIT: Sorry, that link might only be for view-only access. If it doesn't work, PM me your e-mail address and I'll send it to you.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

That file is dope.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

:nice


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

3MB4Life said:


> https://www.dropbox.com/s/yith4x0lyz4tblu/G1 Climax 2016 Scorecard.xlsx?dl=0
> 
> EDIT: Sorry, that link might only be for view-only access. If it doesn't work, PM me your e-mail address and I'll send it to you.


It worked, man. Thanks so much!


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

FRONT PAGE STORY★;61107017 said:


> It worked, man. Thanks so much!


No problem, hope it comes in handy for you.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Just read that Kojima gave up his spot to Tenzan in the tournament, and order to give his partner one last shot of winning. Its going to be Tenzan's last. I can see him wrecking havoc in the tournament, not winning obviously.

I'm late on this I know lol


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

So should we use this thread to discuss matches after they air and/or spoilers or should we keep that in the Puro Spoilers thread?


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Corey said:


> So should we use this thread to discuss matches after they air and/or spoilers or should we keep that in the Puro Spoilers thread?


I'd say lets use this thread. We did that last year too, and it worked fine.


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

Corey said:


> So should we use this thread to discuss matches after they air and/or spoilers or should we keep that in the Puro Spoilers thread?


Well, the thread's already here and it's dedicated to the tournament so we may as well use it.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

but no spoilers though !


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

The High King said:


> but no spoilers though !


I am sure that people will discuss the shows/matches live here while they're happening, so some surprise wins might & probably will be mentioned.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Omega was awesome at the press conference. At worst I think he is runner up of his block. Maybe even lose the final.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

:mark:


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Let the madness begin!


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Alcohol in the fridge and about to make some nachos, prepared for G1 kada


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

is this live on taima every sunday night?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I would like to know how to watch also.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

Sadly, I won't be able to watch this live as my sister decided that today of all days was a good day to graduate university (I know, it's incredibly inconsiderate.) So now me and my dad are going to be watching this when we get home. I hate it when real life gets in the way of my wrestling.

And the show's live on New Japan World if the £7/$10 won't inconvenience you too much.


----------



## Richie Omega (Jul 4, 2016)

RKing85 said:


> Omega was awesome at the press conference. At worst I think he is runner up of his block. Maybe even lose the final.


Too sweet!


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Tomohiro Ishii - ***3/4
Tama Tonga vs. Togi Makabe - *
Bad Luck Fale vs. Hirooki Goto - **1/2
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. SANADA - ***3/4
Kazuchika Okada vs. Naomichi Marufuji - ****1/2

What a great first night of the tournament :dance


----------



## flag sabbath (Jun 28, 2011)

SPOILERS AHEAD!

Tenzan is officially the Santa Claus of the G1, bringing the surprise gifts year in, year out. Ishii was largely anonymous for much of their match, but his mission was to make the old timer look strong & boy was that ever achieved ******

Makabe vs Tonga was fine. Tonga got his shit in & King Kong even sold some of it ***1/4*

Fale came a long way quickly after his 'debut' alongside Devitt, but he's gone nowhere since. This basically served to reboot Goto's warrior status ****

Tana vs SANADA was exactly what it needed to be for the returning, but banged up Ace vs the hungry G1 first timer. Compelling limb work & keep em guessing drama ******

Okada got schooled! Only in the G1 could the top man in the company get so thoroughly outplayed by rival promotion talent. Brilliant *****1/4*


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

What a great show! 

Tenzan, Ishii was great. Snug as expected and the story of Tenzan competing in his last G1, 21 years after his debut, is going to be a fun subplot over the next several weeks. ***¼

Toga, Makabe was enjoyable. ***

I think Fale gets unnecessary criticism sometimes. He is what he is - a big, hulking thug. And he plays it as well as one can. He put the boots to Goto in the beginning of the match before Goto began his comeback. I was more than OK with the match. ***½

Tana, SANADA was great. I scored it ****½ which was the highest score I gave all night. There is nothing to be said about Tanahashi that hasn't already been said - he's the _Ace of the Century_. This was SANADA's best performance since returning a few months ago. 

Okada, Marufuji was incredible. It had all the makings of a five-star match, just falling short. It was snug - Marufuji's roundhouse kicks were impactful and lightning quick. The story and ring psychology was terrific. The pace and smoothness was spot on. Just a great match between two all-world wrestlers with a shocking finish. ****¼ 

Looking forward to Friday (3:00 AM in my part of the world).


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Okada vs Marufuji **** 1/2 what a match!, great show!


----------



## hgr423 (Nov 13, 2010)

What move did Marafuji use to finish off Okada? It looked like a fisherman emerald frosion but I don't know if that's a thing. Is that part of his regular arsenal? I like the idea of Marafuji using a variation of Misawa's move to finish off New Japan's ace - is that what happened?


----------



## Richie Omega (Jul 4, 2016)

Great start to the tournament! How will I be able to keep up with all of the other events once they get going?


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

I was excited for my first G1 but holy shit I didn't think it would blow me away like that. I feel like a little kid on a sugar rush.

I really enjoyed Tenzan vs Ishii, this story with Tenzan made his every movement seem significant. I'm totally invested in it.

Tanahashi vs Sanada was awesome and so was Okada vs Marufuji the finishing sequences to both matches had me leaning towards my TV and marking out.

I'd like to thank WWE for conditioning me to believe that a promotions biggest stars never lose clean.

So many little things to love as well like Gedo jumping up and down and the Los Ingobernables family fan club behind Liger after the show


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

hgr423 said:


> What move did Marafuji use to finish off Okada? It looked like a fisherman emerald frosion but I don't know if that's a thing. Is that part of his regular arsenal? I like the idea of Marafuji using a variation of Misawa's move to finish off New Japan's ace - is that what happened?


I haven't seen the match yet but I know that's one of his finishers. It's in this video as either the 'pole shift' or the 'new style pole shift'.








Richie Omega said:


> Great start to the tournament! How will I be able to keep up with all of the other events once they get going?


Well, how did you watch the first show?


----------



## B316 (Feb 26, 2016)

Just finished watching the first night, amazing as expected especially Okada/Marafuji, incredible match, loved every second of it.


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

Hadn't watched Marufuji in like six years, can't say I missed him much :side: way less contrived shit in this one than I remembered him usually doing, but still didn't care much for him. Armwork was okay (and Okada actually sold most of it, well done!), and props to Okada because he put him over like a motherfucker. 

Still, just like I didn't care for 10.000 ways to kick you, 10.000 drivers Marufuji, I don't care for this pseudo-tough guy Marufuji if this is what he's doing now :shrug

SANADA/Tanahashi was fun, though. Talk about putting motherfuckers over in this first round. On to Tenzan/Ishii.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Lethal vs. Kojima for the ROH World Title on the final night - this could be pretty fun!


----------



## Bland (Feb 16, 2016)

^Nice, should be a fun match. I wonder if Los Ingobernables will get involved and if so, hopefully lead to them challenging for the NEVER 6 man tag title as a future show against Kojima, Sydal & Ricochet. 

Looking forward to Elgin vs EVIl, Shibata vs. Honma & Nagata vs. Naito tomorrow.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

You can watch today's show on New Japan World for free: http://njpwworld.com/p/s_series_00396_3_1

Nagata/Naito
Shibata/Honma
Elgin/EVIL
Omega/YOSHI-HASHI


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Toru Yano - *3/4
Kenny Omega vs. YOSHI-HASHI - **3/4
EVIL vs. Michael Elgin - *
Tetsuya Naito vs. Yuji Nagata - *
Katsuyori Shibata vs. Tomoaki Honma - ***3/4

A quite meh Day 2, but I did really enjoy the Shibata/Honma match. They worked their basic formula, and it worked.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

A lacklustre Day 2. Shibata and Honma was terrific and certainly the match of the night. I enjoyed Elgin and Evil. For his frame, Elgin's workrate is really great. I was disappointed in the co-main. I thought Naito was on his game but Nagata was less than average. Yano was fun per usual. A couple of amusing spots in a short, four-minute match. Omega, YOSHI-HASHI was fine.


----------



## flag sabbath (Jun 28, 2011)

Like others have said, Day 2 was more memorable for the booking than the match quality.

Nakajima looked out of sorts working Yano's match. He'll come into his own opposite Shibata, Nagata, Honma etc. At least they kept it short ***

Kenny vs YOSHI-HASHI caught me off guard & for a moment I thought they were headed for overkill. I was blissfully wrong ******

Big Mike vs EVIL was the expected slugfest, with a predictable dose of fighting spirit *****

Naito vs Nagata might have been decent if the stubborn old bastard had bothered selling the leg during his comebacks ***3/4*

And Honma vs Shibata had its moments, but never really caught fire. Post-underdog Honma doesn't quite cut the mustard *****

Day 3 was a tidy affair, although a notch or two down from the first night.

Tenzan vs Tonga was better than it should have been. They kept things simple & well executed *****

Ishii vs Goto was a super-stiff sprint full of brutal twists and turns ****1/2*

Marufuji vs Fale started strong with a cool big man vs compact striker dynamic, but Maru wound up dominating & outwitting his lumbering foil to a ludicrous degree ****

Okada vs SANADA had a sweet ebb & flow despite some sweaty slip ups. Sana's star is definitely on the rise ****1/4*

Ace vs King was top quality. Tana's struggle to find Ace form is wonderfully compelling. Can't wait til his story collides with Tenzan's ****3/4*


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Pretty good match between Nagata and EVIL. :clap


----------



## 2Pieced (Feb 23, 2015)

G1 not really catching fire for me this year, Day 1 was good but 2 and 3 were disappointing.

On a personal level i'm missing Nakamura, Styles, Ibushi and Anderson alot in this.


----------



## Bruce L (Dec 7, 2010)

Still have some Day 1 & 2 highlights to catch up on (Tanahashi/Sanada, Ishii/Tenzan, Omega/YOSHI-HASHI), but so far: Elgin/EVIL was HOSStastic (even though "'King of Darkness' EVIL" has the stupidest ring name this side of "Michael McGillicutty"), and Shibata/Honma was a whole bunch o' nothin', but Okada/Marufuji was terrific. Practically trembling with anticipation for Shibata/Nakajima.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Day 3:

Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Tama Tonga - *3/4
Hirooki Goto vs. Tomohiro Ishii - **1/2
Bad Luck Fale vs. Naomichi Marufuji - ***1/2
Kazuchika Okada vs. SANADA - ***
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Togi Makabe - ***1/2

Really liked Fale/Marufuji + Tanahashi/Makabe. 

Day 4:

Tomoaki Honma vs. YOSHI-HASHI - **
EVIL vs. Yuji Nagata - *
Kenny Omega vs. Toru Yano - ***1/2
Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Katsuyori Shibata - ****1/2
Michael Elgin vs. Tetsuya Naito - ***3/4

Nakajima/Shibata :mark: Elgin/Naito was really damn good too, could've been great had Elgin sold the leg work done by Naito a bit better. A really solid show, on the same level as the first night.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Good lord I've had to start surreptitiously watching the shows while I'm at work. If I dont I'll fall way behind. Also I've given up trying to work out who is going to win any given match.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

B Block is so much better than A Block

Better variety as well


----------



## flag sabbath (Jun 28, 2011)

Welcome to the dance B Block. Day 4 was so much better than Day 2.

Honma vs YOSHI-HASHI smouldered but never quite caught fire. Still decent *****

Again with the magic leg from Nagata ***1/2*

Omega & Yano brought the funtime shenanigans *****

Shibata vs Nakajima was boss. I loved how they moved from cautious to methodical to explosive ******

Big Mike vs Naito did their main event billing justice with the best performances from both guys in a long while ******


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

What the fuck did Tenzan's chest do to Marufuji? God damn, those chops were savage.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

I'll always resent Tana for sabotaging Shibata's return, but not sure how I feel about jobber Tana.

It's July and Tanahashi has won 2 singles matches all year ayy lmao


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

Enjoying the tournament so far, wonder when they'll let Tanahashi (0-3) start picking up wins though? Can't believe Honma's already somehow picked up 2 W's.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Thing that kind of stinks is they are a year late on Honma.

This should've been how he was booked last year imo


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

This reeks of a Tanahashi redemption story. 

Hope ya'll are ready for Okada/Tana 158347.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

watching this on a stream and the chinese streamer is doing his own commentary calling moves in fucked up english


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Sick Graps-V2 said:


> Enjoying the tournament so far, wonder when they'll let Tanahashi (0-3) start picking up wins though? Can't believe Honma's already somehow picked up 2 W's.


Tana has Fale in the main tomorrow. Should be interesting.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

with elgin omega and naito winning you expect things to more as planned for here out and the early shocks and upsets only to give the outsiders some points and make things look respectful.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Have not been a fan of Omega at all so far. He has not had the start he needed. Still has the big names left to work, so hopefully he delivers.

EVIL, on the other hand, has been awesome.

Felt let down by Elgin/Shibata. Aw well.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

I feel like no one's talking about it, but it seems like Shibata hurt his knee in the Elgin match.

I came in on the very end of the match, fuck my life, so I saw Shibata icing his knee and heard Elgin's music. Another match spoiled by my bad luck. :lol

But anyway, I had assumed that he was selling the knee, but when I watched the match, I saw what happened. When Elgin kicked Shibata in the head in the corner, his big ass leg came down on Shibata's knee. Shibata crumpled like paper, and you can tell that Elgin panicked for a moment and thought that he had knocked Shibata out. He started immediately checking on him & whispering over him.

I think that most people assumed that Shibata was selling the kick, but he was holding his knee. I don't think that Elgin even realized what happened. I didn't 'til I replayed it.

Shibata's a g, so he got through the match and had a quick "kicking the shit out of Elgin" section anyway, but he was kicking a lot less than usual. Then he was icing the knee immediately after, even though Elgin didn't go after the leg at all. He was limping pretty badly after the match and looked frustrated.

In short: His body's already taken a beating and I wonder how serious the knee injury is. Feel it could be a major story as far as Shibata's aggression. Two of his body parts that he typically uses for offense are hurting/injured.




As for the match, I really liked it, but that could be because I noticed that, so I liked Shibata's added, legit, vulnerability. Made the match feel more like a war. I know it was slow burning and not as intense as most would probably like, but the quickness of Shibata's strikes (especially when he got Elgin in that head vice) was really impressive.

A non-stop hard-hitting match between the two of them would've been incredible, but I don't think that's smart for Shibata's body right now.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

the ice packs are out after every match, and in a few cases the wrestlers genuinely seem to need them


----------



## DaGawd44 (Jul 21, 2016)

Best matches so far? I saw all of Day 1 and 2, and saw Elgin vs Naito. Any other matches I should watch?


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Elgin/Naito
Tanahashi/SANADA
Shibata/Nakajima
EVIL/Nakajima

Those are really the matches that have stuck out to me unless I'm forgetting one, but so far nothing has been THAT match we all hope to see IMO.

Said before it started that B Block was gonna be the clear best block and the best is yet to come with it.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

DaGawd44 said:


> Best matches so far? I saw all of Day 1 and 2, and saw Elgin vs Naito. Any other matches I should watch?


*Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Katsuyori Shibata (Day 4) - ****1/2
Kazuchika Okada vs. Naomichi Marufuji (Day 1) - ****1/2*
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. SANADA (Day 1) - ***3/4
Katsuyori Shibata vs. Tomoaki Honma (Day 2) - ***3/4
Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Tomohiro Ishii (Day 1) - ***3/4
Michael Elgin vs. Tetsuya Naito (Day 4) - ***3/4
Bad Luck Fale vs. Naomichi Marufuji (Day 3) - ***1/2
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Togi Makabe (Day 3) - ***1/2
Bad Luck Fale vs. Tomohiro Ishii (Day 5) - ***1/2
Kenny Omega vs. Toru Yano (Day 4) - ***1/2

^ Those are my favorite matches of the tournament so far, all of them are worth watching with the two bolded ones being must see material.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

El Dandy said:


> Elgin/Naito
> Tanahashi/SANADA
> Shibata/Nakajima
> EVIL/Nakajima
> ...


You're forgetting three.


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

I have completly fallen out of njpw since naka,styles and ibushi left. Those 3 and shibata were my favorites but I see some new names I dont recognize so will def watch some of the matches nastyyaffa posted


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*My Top-5 Matches Through Day 6*

⦿ Michael Elgin vs. Tetsuya Naito | ****½
⦿ Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. SANADA | ****½
⦿ Kazuchika Okada vs. Naomichi Marufuji | ****¼
⦿ Katsuyori Shibata vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima | ****¼
⦿ Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Tomohiro Ishii | ***¾

I also gave EVIL, Nakajima and Shibata, Honma a rating of ***¾


----------



## Dead Seabed (Jun 3, 2002)

NastyYaffa said:


> *Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Katsuyori Shibata (Day 4) - ****1/2
> Kazuchika Okada vs. Naomichi Marufuji (Day 1) - ****1/2*
> Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. SANADA (Day 1) - ***3/4
> Katsuyori Shibata vs. Tomoaki Honma (Day 2) - ***3/4
> ...


That's pretty much it, minus the Yano match, because screw Yano :ambrose5


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

Yano would win a shoot G1 tournament


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

My favourite moment from Day 6:

















"Break! Break! Break!"

:lol


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

Iishi and Marifuji the match of the session so far today.
Sanada gets a needed win 
makabe running riot


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Fale in a mask :maury


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Tana, Fale ****
Marufuji, Ishii ***¾
Goto, SANADA ***¼
Okada, Tonga **¾
Makabe, Tenzan **½

What a great show! 

SANADA is getting better and better as time passes. He and Goto had a really strong match after the lacklustre opening match -- with a disappointing result -- between Makabe and Tenzan. _Aramusha_ has had a very good G1 outside of his match against Fale on Day 1. 

Okada and Tonga was fine. Something isn't clicking for Tonga. He has a lot of talent, nevertheless. 

Marufuji and Ishii had a terrific match as was expected. The former has delivered the nastiest chops in the tournament so far and he's also delivered the prettiest kicks. Ishii has been great in everything he's been involved with at G1 Climax 26.

As great as Marufuji-Ishii was, my _MOTN_ was the main event. What a story Tanahashi and Fale told. The psychology was terrific; it was snug; the work was very good; and it was as fluid of a match you're going to get with Fale. My kind of wrestling. There were several fans in the front row in tears. :lol Great stuff.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

Tale tanahashi was far better than I expected


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

I'm trying to think back as to whether I'd seen any of Toru Yano, at the very least I vaguely knew of him. The guys has me in stitches in a way I was totally unprepared for. Can't wait to watch Yano vs Naito.

Shibata vs Nakajima was awesome and I enjoyed Elgin vs Naito and I've enjoyed seeing the ugly bruises the Marufuji leaves in his wake.


----------



## flag sabbath (Jun 28, 2011)

Got some catching up to do this evening, but first I get the impression I enjoyed Day 5 more than most.

Ishii is arguably Fale's best opponent. The size discrepancy makes for some tremendous never say die underdoggery ****1/2*

SANADA has future main event player written all over him, which of course means he must first pay his dues opposite veteran plodders like Makabe. Oh well *****

Marufuji vs Tenzan was quite the scrap. Spirited and competitive all the way ****3/4*

For a guy with wild hair, face paint & colourful tights, Tama Tonga is stultifyingly anonymous. And here he is in the biggest match of his career versus an all time great with yet another average performance ***3/4*

And yeah, Okada and Goto phoned it in, but after the pasting Goto took from Ishii, it wasn't entirely surprising ****1/4*


Day 6 started strong, but gradually lost its way.

Nagata finally had a very good match with someone who didn't waste time targeting his adamantium leg ****1/2*

Nakajima vs EVIL was a stiff & tidy breath of G1 fresh air ****1/2*

Yano variation #346 was a laugh **1/2*

The crowd cooled considerably for Honma vs Omega, which says a lot about Honma's career trajectory & Kenny's goofiness. This one built nicely, but they just kept going & going *****

And Elgin & Shibata completely lost control of what looked like being a decent slugfest. Why hit one ineffectual power bomb into the ringpost when you can do two, eh Big Mike? ***3/4*


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

BLOCK A STANDINGS
* Togi Makabe (4-0)
* Kazuchika Okada (3-1)
* Naomichi Marufuji (2-2)
* Hiroyoshi Tenzan (2-2)
* Hirooki Goto (2-2)
* SANADA (2-2)
* Tomohiro Ishii (2-2)
* Bad Luck Fale (1-3)
* Tama Tonga (1-3)
* Hiroshi Tanahashi (1-3)

BLOCK B STANDINGS
* Yuji Nagata (3-0)
* Tomoaki Honma (2-1)
* Katsuhiko Nakajima (2-1)
* Kenny Omega (2-1)
* Tetsuya Naito (2-1)
* YOSHI-HASHI (1-2)
* EVIL (1-2)
* Katsuyori Shibata (1-2)
* Michael Elgin (1-2)
* Toru Yano (0-3)


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Shibata is hurt according to Tokyo Sports.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu (Jan 12, 2013)

cablegeddon said:


> Yano would win a shoot G1 tournament


It's not even really debatable. Yano fought Shibya in the middle of his career. Shibya had like 40+ matches under his belt at the time IIRC. Yano could have been a good mixed martial artist with his background had he stuck with it.

Shibata despite being an MMA legend didn't have the Yano pedigree.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Good matches on Day 8! :clap


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Day 8 was great. Every match delivered outside of the Honma, Yano match.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

Japanese Puroresu said:


> It's not even really debatable. Yano fought Shibya in the middle of his career. Shibya had like 40+ matches under his belt at the time IIRC. Yano could have been a good mixed martial artist with his background had he stuck with it.
> 
> Shibata despite being an MMA legend didn't have the Yano pedigree.


I wouldn't necessarily bet against Nakajima either. He has a judo background and won a MMA fight when he was only 15 years old. Overall, the guy just seems quite tough.

MMA never worked out for Shibata, I think he was just too stuck in pro wrestling mode to learn any other martial art. Yano's an accomplished Greco-Roman wrestler which is traditionally a solid background for doing MMA.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Shibata vs. Naito was like Batman vs. The Joker :trips8


----------



## Dead Seabed (Jun 3, 2002)

Japanese Puroresu said:


> It's not even really debatable. Yano fought Shibya in the middle of his career. Shibya had like 40+ matches under his belt at the time IIRC. Yano could have been a good mixed martial artist with his background had he stuck with it.
> 
> Shibata despite being an MMA legend didn't have the Yano pedigree.


Shibata an MMA legend? :bateman

I've had a more accomplished MMA career then he did. What he did in MMA can just barely even be called a "career". The guy has a total of 3 wins.


----------



## flag sabbath (Jun 28, 2011)

Took me forever to get through Day 7, but it was worth the slog.

Tenzan's final tilt continues to thrill, even opposite the drudgery of Makabe's fucking streak ***3/4*

SANADA is looking great, Goto is the same old Goto, red pants or not ****1/4*

The battle of the MVPs built brilliantly on Ishii vs Goto and Marufuji vs Tenzan. A hard hitting rollercoaster ride ******

Okada vs Tonga was exactly as good as could be hoped ***3/4*

And the return of Beast Mode Fale allowed the ailing Ace to expertly milk every last drop of sympathy from the faithful ****1/2*


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

That was a very big result for Shibata.

He has this win in his back pocket and that is big program waiting to happen for 2017. They gave us a taste last year, can't wait for the whole thing


----------



## Japanese Puroresu (Jan 12, 2013)

Road Rash said:


> Shibata an MMA legend? :bateman
> 
> I've had a more accomplished MMA career then he did. What he did in MMA can just barely even be called a "career". The guy has a total of 3 wins.


M M A L E G E N D and you don't like it then #DealWithIt 

He beat the Super Hluk champion Ikushia Minowa. Sure, Shibata put guys over to try and build up DREAM and DEEP. We all know he would have been the next Fedor or Anderson Silva if he didn't want to help Japan make stars.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu (Jan 12, 2013)

ErickRowan_Fan said:


> I wouldn't necessarily bet against Nakajima either. He has a judo background and won a MMA fight when he was only 15 years old. Overall, the guy just seems quite tough.
> 
> MMA never worked out for Shibata, I think he was just too stuck in pro wrestling mode to learn any other martial art. Yano's an accomplished Greco-Roman wrestler which is traditionally a solid background for doing MMA.


If you ever want a real response from me and the legend of Shibata, look at who he fought in first like 8 fights. Only 3 guys who weren't legends or established veterans. A fighter can only have so much confidence before he recognizes a situation he's been beaten in before, then they panic and try to escape and mistakes are made. Shibata probably could have been a decent fighter if they didn't do the Sakuraba with him. Nobody does what Saku did. But he was Saku's protege so they figured he could do it.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Any links to the best matches from the tourney thus far ?


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

El Dandy said:


> That was a very big result for Shibata.
> 
> He has this win in his back pocket and that is big program waiting to happen for 2017. They gave us a taste last year, can't wait for the whole thing


Naito wins the whole thing, but Shibata beats him again to win the briefcase and face Okada in the Dome?



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Any links to the best matches from the tourney thus far ?


http://www.dailymotion.com/Esterbadaz2014

That guy's channel has everything from 7/18 (Okada/Marufuji & Tanahashi/SANADA) and 7/22 (Shibata/Honma & Omega/YOSHI-HASHI). New Japan World actually put the whole 7/22 show up for free though. http://njpwworld.com/p/s_series_00396_3_1


----------



## flag sabbath (Jun 28, 2011)

I'd heard Day 8 was the best thus far, so I wound up a tad disappointed.

More of the same from Yano, but with a messy finish **1/4*

I loved that moment when EVIL spun around full of fighting spirit only to find YOSHI-HASHI busy still selling his previous move. Despite this clash of ideologies they put together a mini thriller ****3/4*

Nagata and Nakajima basically beat the shit out of each other ****1/2*

Omega vs Elgin was pretty bad. Move after move shrugged off, constant counters, no long term anything ***1/4*

And Shibata vs Naito was a very different bout to anything else in the G1 so far, with Naito targeting two injuries & Shibata desperately fighting from behind ****3/4*


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Corey said:


> Naito wins the whole thing, but Shibata beats him again to win the briefcase and face Okada in the Dome?


Maybe they can get around Naito defending the title shot against Shibata because Shibata will be busy defending the NEVER against those who have defeated him in the G1. So he kind of just has this win sitting in his back pocket.

Naito wins the whole thing (or Okada wins and Naito heels his way into the Dome match), he beats Okada at the Dome, and then Shibata has an instant claim for the title shot.

Obv would welcome Shibata taking the title shot off of Naito, but to me it's crystal clear the end game for WK11 is Naito/Okada. That's the biggest match they can do atm


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Omega vs Elgin got awesome feedbacks, people on twitter are talking about a 5 stars 

real or hype?


----------



## Dead Seabed (Jun 3, 2002)

BornBad said:


> Omega vs Elgin got awesome feedbacks, people on twitter are talking about a 5 stars
> 
> real or hype?


Im a sucker for movez and this had a lot of them, and they we're done real well. Yes, it was one awesome match. Not 5* though. It was all about da spots and not that much else. It was the kind of match you take clips from to make a "Top 10 moves of XYZ" YouTube video.

Everyone is talking about Marufuji and Naito, when it's really BIG MIKE who's the MVP of this G1.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Marufuji? 

Fale has legit been the best guy in A Block so far.


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

Omega Vs. Elgin has rad moves, but is about more than that. They cut each other off not just in creative ways, but in spiteful ones, and that builds up to when they start stealing each other's stuff. It makes it feel like a more personal big fight than their ladder match, which was more crazy-stuff-heavy.

I don't care for star ratings, but I wouldn't say it's a perfect match. It has been my favorite match of the tournament so far, though.


----------



## Dead Seabed (Jun 3, 2002)

El Dandy said:


> Marufuji?
> 
> Fale has legit been the best guy in A Block so far.


Fale has also had an immense tournament so far. I went from thinking he's getting carried to realizing that he's just as much of a defining factor as other guys.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

Road Rash said:


> Fale has also had an immense tournament so far. I went from thinking he's getting carried to realizing that he's just as much of a defining factor as other guys.


Wrestlers can rarely pull off the "big hoss" style properly nowadays. Fale's training, and the amount of effort that they've invested into him in Japan, is clearly paying off. All of his moves are over and can viably finish a match against any type of an opponent.

He is legitimately a guy that they can now depend on as Japan's number one gaijin hoss.

I must admit that the guy was painful to watch before, but now he has not really had a single bad match in the tournament.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

B Block is an absolute clusterfuck in regards to standings (which is a good thing)

Do think Shibata will win the remainder of his matches. Also think Naito is winning his next 3, then could be spoiled by Omega.

Eventhough I'm not an Omega fan, I'm rooting for him to spoil Naito if it means an Okada/Shibata Final (with Okada winning, le sigh). Then just get creative in order to get Naito into the Dome title match against Okada.


----------



## flag sabbath (Jun 28, 2011)

Day 9 was A Block on autopilot. Nothing offensive, nothing essential.

Tonga's best performance was still kinda ropey, but an Ishii phone-in still kinda rules *****

Fale and SANADA have really great chemistry, but this was merely a hint at what a heated rivalry could hold ***3/4*

Makabe wasn't in the mood to give Marufuji much. Maybe he was sulking at the realisation he might not be destined to win this thing after all ***1/2*

Okada vs Tenzan was all about the grizzled vet refusing to stay down, with the fans willing him on to do the unthinkable. It's a slight on Okada's rep that this was only good, not great ****1/4*

I love that even though he's starting to gain momentum, Tanahashi still manages to look seriously vulnerable. I wouldn't be shocked if he goes on to win the whole thing then put Shibata or Naito over at the Dome ****1/2*


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

^^^

Nah Tana isn't winning. That would virtually kill Okada's credibility as the new ace (especially after how big of a deal they made of last year's Okada/Tana conclusion)

Been saying it since February: if there is one thing that is a guarantee to happen, it's that Okada is main eventing WK11 on his own without Tana. Whether it's Okada/Naito, Okada/Shibata, Okada/CNJ.... it has to be Okada and it has to be without Tana. It is *that* important to the Okada character.


----------



## Dead Seabed (Jun 3, 2002)

Makabe loses :vincecry


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

¯\(ツ)/¯


----------



## Dead Seabed (Jun 3, 2002)

:Vince2


----------



## flag sabbath (Jun 28, 2011)

Day 10 - past halfway, thank goodness. This week desperately needs to deliver something spectacular to combat the blur of good-not-great.

Honestly can't remember what I thought of this little lot....

YOSHI-HASHI vs Nakajima ****1/2*
Elgin vs Nagata ***3/4*
Yano vs Shibata *1/2**
Omega vs EVIL ****1/4*
Honma vs Naito ****1/4*


----------



## Dead Seabed (Jun 3, 2002)

I'm really digging Shibata's Tazmission-plex. The one on Elgin was amazing. A lot of guys expanding their movesets to avoid repetitiveness in the tournament. Even the combo drone Makabe busting out a german :vince2


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Tenzan losing was kind of retarded. It was a great story and now it's over with the tournament barely half over.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

This morning's show should be top tier

Naito/Nakajima
Shibata/Omega
EVIL/Honma

Won't lie, will feel like I've been kicked in the balls if Omega beats Shibata.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Shibata vs. Omega was so awesome. Shibata is having such a great run, he's definitely been the MVP of the tournament so far imo, and he is really close to Chris Hero - who is my #1 WOTY right now - in my Wrestler of the Year rankings.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

ElG1n/YOSHI-HASHI was way better than it had nay business being. They got the crowd hottest for their match. A legit case can be made for like 4 different guys being MVP of B Block that's how strong it has been. 

Shibata still in it and in good shape :mark:

Will be bittersweet when he probably gets spoiled on the last day by EVIL because I love them both, but that match should be fantastic.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Always been about a day behind with this but just caught up. Yay I don't have to hide from bits of the internet.

It's all a bit of a blur as my brain tries desperately to remember the specifics of the matches. But I can say for sure that Marafuji, Nakajima, Sanada, Okada, Elgin, Yano, Shibata, Omega, Nagata and Naito have all put on matches that had me marking like a little schoolgirl.


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

Anyone know the standings right now?


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

JustAName said:


> Anyone know the standings right now?


A Block
1. Okada (10)
2. Marufuji (8)
3. Makabe (8)
4. Tanahashi, Goto, Fale (6)
7. Ishii, SANADA, Tenzan, Tong (4)

B Block
1. Natio (8)
2. Elgin (8)
3. Shibata, YOSHI-HASHI (6)
5. Nakajima, YTR, Omega, Nagata (6)
9. EVIL (4)
10. Honma (4)


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I am surprised that Elgin is doing so well.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Good match between Ishii and Okada! :clap

Holyshit on that sitdown tombstone tho! :wtf


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

Okada/Ishii was my whole life for twenty minutes.



CAMVP said:


> I am surprised that Elgin is doing so well.


I love that after his "nobody beats Elgin speech" he backed it up by going on a streak. Dude's been turning in great performances, too. He's an IC Champ who deserves to look strong.


----------



## The Nuke (Mar 7, 2016)

Ishii should be voted best Wrestler of the year.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

My Top matches so far:

1. Night 13: Okada v Ishii
2. Night 8: Naito v Shibata
3. Night 1: Tanahashi v SANADA
4. Night 1: Okada v Marufuji
5. Night 11: Tanahashi v Ishii
6. Night 4: Naito v Elgin
7. Night 13: Tanahashi v Marufuji
8. Night 12: Shibata v Omega
9. Night 4: Shibata v Nakajima
10. Night 6: Nakajima v EVIL

HM
Night 8: Nakajima v Nagata
Night 12: Elgin v YOSHI-HASHI
Night 8: Elgin v Omega







Think Ishii is running away with MVP of his Block. B Block you could say Naito, Shibata, or Elgin and you wouldn't be wrong.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

Zatiel said:


> Okada/Ishii was my whole life for twenty minutes.


it was off the scale


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Tonight's show will be interesting; really looking forward to Naito/EVIL and Shibata/YOSHI-HASHI (and YTR/Elgin just for standings sake. Probable upset? Elgin is likely gonna L to 2 of YTR, Nakajima, Honma so pick your poison)

I was down on EVIL when he first came back to NJPW and still think the sythe is goofy, but EVIL is super close to being boy status to me; I hope he has a strong showing tonight against Naito. Fresh off of Ishii beating Okada, does Gedo go to the well for water again and have Naito be upset by his fellow group member?


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

Running down my score card and thinking over the MOTNs for the tournament so far.

Night 1 Okada Vs. Marufuji (good night, Tanahashi Vs. SANADA was close)
Night 2 Omega Vs. Yoshi-Hashi
Night 3 Okada Vs. SANADA
Night 4 Shibata Vs. Nakajima
Night 5 Tenzan Vs. Marufuji
Night 6 Shibata Vs. Elgin
Night 7 Marufuji Vs. Ishii
Night 8 Elgin Vs. Omega
Night 9 Tenzan Vs. Okada
Night 10 Elgin Vs. Yoshi-Hashi
Night 11 Ishii Vs. Tanahashi
Night 12 Shibata Vs. Omega
Night 13 Ishii Vs. Okada

Ishii started the tournament out weak and I thought he might underperform. That Tenzan match just did nothing for me, but what a dunce I was. Until this week I would've had Omega or Elgin as MVP, but with the Tanahashi and Okada matches under his weight belt, Ishii has torn it up like no other.


----------



## Bland (Feb 16, 2016)

Ishii has been stand out again and has definitely had the most better matches. Heres hoping he's moved into a title picture and he wouldn't of been a bad choice for G1 winner, highly unlikely now.

For Block B, Naito, Shibata & Elgin have stepped up and EVIL has been impressive to. With EVIL style i wouldn't mind seeing him enter the NEVER title picture.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

Zatiel said:


> Running down my score card and thinking over the MOTNs for the tournament so far.
> 
> Night 1 Okada Vs. Marufuji (good night, Tanahashi Vs. SANADA was close)
> Night 2 Omega Vs. Yoshi-Hashi
> ...


You have to take into account what he was working with.

The guy was able to come up with decent matches against Tenzan, Tonga and Fale. Goto has also been otherwise very mediocre in this tournament. It is no easy feat, to be fair. Ishii is just a guy who seems to bring the best out of his opponents.

Ishii-Sanada should be good, and Ishii is likely to get the best effort out of a so far very average Makabe as well.


----------



## flag sabbath (Jun 28, 2011)

Some viewing notes for Friday's Block A finale (SPOILERS AHEAD if you aren't up to date)

SANADA vs Tenzan and Makabe vs Ishii have no bearing on who wins the group. Tonga is also out of the running.

If Fale beats Tonga, Okada and Marufuji are out of contention. If Fale loses, he's gone.

If Goto beats Marufuji, Fale and Maru are out, but only a Tana vs Okada draw hands Goto the block. If Maru wins, Okada and Goto are done, and he's relying on losses or draws for Fale and Tana. A draw is no good for either guy.

If Tanahashi beats Okada, he's won the block. As mentioned above, Okada is relying on losses for Marufuji and Fale for a win here to mean anything.

I hope that all makes sense! Feel free to dispute anything I've gotten twisted.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

My guess is that Goto beats Marufuji and Tonga beats Fale so they keep the drama on Tana/Okada where the whole block will be at stake.


----------



## flag sabbath (Jun 28, 2011)

Corey said:


> My guess is that Goto beats Marufuji and Tonga beats Fale so they keep the drama on Tana/Okada where the whole block will be at stake.


Yeah, I'd imagine that's how it will pan out.

B Block SPOILERS (don't read any further if you're not up to speed with Day 16).

Naito is on 12pts, with Omega, Elgin and Shibata still in contention on 10. So a win or draw vs Kenny bags the block for Naito. Kenny would need the other two guys to lose for a win to mean anything.

So Shibata has to beat EVIL, and rely on an Omega victory. And Elgin can only win as part of an elaborate four-way tie too complicated to bother with here.

I'm predicting a Tana vs Naito final, but it's by no means a lock.


----------



## Bland (Feb 16, 2016)

Tanahashi vs Naito is the most likely final now but Goto vs Shibata could be an outsider chance as they have a lost history. Although, Tanahashi vs. Elgin or Omega would have history to. 

I wonder if runner ups will face of again? If final is Tanahashi vs Naito then id love to see Okada/Marufuji vs Shibata.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Bland said:


> Tanahashi vs Naito is the most likely final now but Goto vs Shibata could be an outsider chance as they have a lost history. Although, Tanahashi vs. Elgin or Omega would have history to.
> 
> I wonder if runner ups will face of again? If final is Tanahashi vs Naito then id love to see Okada/Marufuji vs Shibata.


Well they didn't do a runner up match last year, but I would love to see Marufuji vs. either Shibata/Omega/Elgin in a semi-main. Not Okada vs. Shibata though. That needs to be saved for a bigger platform.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/764047111096635393Naito is the best :lol


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Goto going to the finals. Not really happy about that, as he is really boring & has been one of the worst performers of the tournament. 

Still hoping for that Shibata win. :side:


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Goto advancing! :wtf

Well, looking forward to Omega/Naito! :banderas


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Gedo kicking all those fans who bought tickets to the Sold-Out final in the balls. Who the fuck could possibly care about Red Goto Redemption -or- seeing a replay of the NJC Final.

fuck it, just do Goto/Shibata and pull the trigger on Shibby.


----------



## Dead Seabed (Jun 3, 2002)

Goto coming back to life push #327 :lmao


----------



## CIREJN (Aug 13, 2016)

It's been a weird tournament for me to watch. Lots of upsets and Ishii man, just Ishii. His game level has gone so high.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Shibata just lost  The dream is over

Looks like we are indeed getting Goto vs. Naito in the finals. Smh.


----------



## Miguel De Juan (Feb 25, 2011)

NastyYaffa said:


> Shibata just lost  The dream is over
> 
> Looks like we are indeed getting Goto vs. Naito in the finals. Smh.


Gedo is boring as hell. Dude has run out of ideas.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

These results are anything but boring. Not a soul would have predicted Goto vs. Omega. It opens up so many possibilities for what will happen afterward.

This is the most unpredictable NJPW has been in forever. 

It's also creating and elevating more stars too. 

Hell, even Nakajima looked like a freakin' stud with purposeful feeling of importance.


----------



## Dead Seabed (Jun 3, 2002)

LilOlMe said:


> These results are anything but boring. Not a soul would have predicted Goto vs. Omega. It opens up so many possibilities for what will happen afterward.
> 
> This is the most unpredictable NJPW has been in forever.
> 
> ...


Everyone involved got their fair share this year. Even filler spots like Fale and YOSHI-HASHI had their time to shine and were granted reasonably lengthy and competitive matches. Between the Tenzan story, rebuilding Tana, building new guys like Elgin, the outsiders Marufuji and Nakajima, Ingobernables storyline, the BC, etc. there was so much stuff to cram into this tournament and they somehow managed to juggle it all with as little damage as possible. All things considered a ***** G1 imho.

That being said, screw Goto. A piss poor showing by him so far. Hope he at least delivers in the finals.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

Road Rash said:


> Everyone involved got their fair share this year. Even filler spots like Fale and YOSHI-HASHI had their time to shine and were granted reasonably lengthy and competitive matches. Between the Tenzan story, rebuilding Tana, building new guys like Elgin, the outsiders Marufuji and Nakajima, Ingobernables storyline, the BC, etc. there was so much stuff to cram into this tournament and they somehow managed to juggle it all with as little damage as possible. All things considered a ***** G1 imho.
> 
> That being said, screw Goto. A piss poor showing by him so far. Hope he at least delivers in the finals.


Excellent post. Even the way Shibata was booked in his final match was great. I'll write more about that when I do the little review, but I think the crowds will rally around him even more now. 

As for Goto, I think his showing in this tournament is something that Gedo wasn't counting on. He's been fine to me, it's just that others are outshining him. In Gedo's head he probably figured that he'd have a great showing because he's obviously a great wrestler, and people would root for him the same way that Maru, Nakajima, Elgin, etc. were winning over people with their matches. Like, that's the one thing that Gedo figured that he could count on. If Goto had had a killer tournament, then the whole "redemption" storyline would fit perfectly.

Then again, that may not be what they're going for because they didn't have him beat anyone important. So they didn't really set him up to look amazing either.

I don't know!!! So maybe it's not a redemption thing. Fuck this, I can't figure it out. Whatever.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

I don't think Goto was bad in the tournament by any means. His matches with Tenzan and Marufuji were pretty good I thought, and the Okada one wasn't bad any means. The Makabe match was... well, a Makabe match. A bit gimmicky, but fun. 

It is a different main event though. I doubt anyone could have predicted that.

And it's not a redemption story. They just did one. It's definitely something else. If Gedo had any brains at all, it'd be a heel turn, but whatever it is, that briefcase isn't staying with the winner.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

I thought Goto looked great in his match with Marufuji, so at least he's starting to rev it up at the right time.

Kenny vs. Goto is a somewhat odd match to me on paper. Not sure I'd think they'd have chemistry. However, Kenny is a deceptively rough striker so it could be good in that way since Goto is ferocious. 

Will be pleasantly surprised if it's a MOTYC because I can't shake the feeling of a potential lack of chemistry, but it will at least be something we've never seen before and totally unpredictable, IMO. 


Didn't Kenny get either a guaranteed Juniors title or bump up from the Juniors when he signed with the company or something? It's possible that NJPW has extended Kenny's deal on the low, and made him promises.

My gut says Goto wins because that seems more obvious. Gedo has already thrown enough curveballs that if he were to throw more and more on top of it, that would surprise me.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

@Alden Heathcliffe, I have Goto's match with Ishii at **** and his one with Marufuji at ****1/4. I also really liked his match with Okada, and thought he gave Tenzan Tenzan's 1st or 2nd best match in the tournament. 

I thought the match with Makabe was enjoyable too.

Goto hasn't been bad by any means, just not to the level I know he's capable of, and not to the level of what some others were doing. If he's to win the thing, I think Gedo probably figured it'd be almost nightly **** performances from him. 

His match against Tanahashi was my biggest disappointment of the tournament. It felt like so nothing.

However, like I said, I thought he still gave a bunch of good performances. He just wasn't able to create a groundswell with them. Wasn't consistent either.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

LilOlMe said:


> @Alden Heathcliffe, I have Goto's match with Ishii at **** and his one with Marufuji at ****1/4. I also really liked his match with Okada, and thought he gave Tenzan Tenzan's 1st or 2nd best match in the tournament.
> 
> I thought the match with Makabe was enjoyable too.
> 
> ...


Ah, I see what you mean. Fair enough. I too was let down by the Tanahashi match. It surprised me because those two have had really solid matches together before. 

I think if they intended on Goto reaching the finals, they did it the wrong way right from the start. Back when Goto was feuding with Okada, they should have turned him into a full heel then and either had him join Los or just be a rogue on his own. Then coming it this he might have had enough momentum to keep some rather more mediocre performances from counting against him. 

Maybe they're going to make that turn now, but it's a very messy situation. Maybe it won't lead to anything, which'd irritate me immensely. 

Regardless, the unpredictability of it all should be fun.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

KENNY FUCKING OMEGA ! 

:CENA


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

This tournament has been amazing. I was sure Naito would win, and even as Omega lifted him for the last One Winged Angel, I was sure he'd slip out and hit that flippy reverse DDT.

Absolutely no way did I expect a Goto Vs Omega finale. If anything, I figured Naito would either beat Okada to establish he can beat the champ, or beat Tanahashi to remind everyone he's on that level going into the Dome.

Omega Vs. Goto is a very interesting finale. Omega is a great scummy heel (and he doubled down on it with his post-match promo), which sets his character up well for Goto's samurai character. They're opposing personalities. Plus Omega can bump like nobody's business for all of Goto's power moves and strikes. I don't know if their styles will mesh for a classic like Okada/Ishii or Naito/Omega, but the basic story should be great.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

With this dumpster finals and everything else Kidani should just shut the territory down.

What garbage


----------



## Dead Seabed (Jun 3, 2002)

HOJO said:


> With this dumpster finals and everything else Kidani should just shut the territory down.
> 
> What garbage

































:avon


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

hojo's effort at fishing is almost as bad as that attention seeking russo who tried to make a mess of his results on youtube to get attention


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Since the finals are tomorrow, here are my top matches & performers of the tournament!



Spoiler: G1 Performer Ranking



*20. EVIL*
Match ratings:
vs. Michael Elgin - *
vs. Yuji Nagata - *
vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima - *
vs. YOSHI-HASHI - *
vs. Kenny Omega - *
vs. Tomoaki Honma - *
vs. Tetsuya Naito - *
vs. Toru Yano - NR
vs. Katsuyori Shibata - ***1/2

*19. Toru Yano*
Match ratings:
vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima - *3/4
vs. Kenny Omega - ***1/2
vs. Tetsuya Naito - ***1/4
vs. Tomoaki Honma - *
vs. Katsuyori Shibata - NR
vs. Yuji Nagata - *
vs. Michael Elgin - *
vs. EVIL - NR
vs. YOSHI-HASHI - NR

*18. Tama Tonga*
Match ratings:
vs. Togi Makabe - *
vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan - *3/4
vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi - *
vs. Kazuchika Okada - *
vs. Tomohiro Ishii - **
vs. Hirooki Goto - *
vs. SANADA - **
vs. Naomichi Marufuji - *
vs. Bad Luck Fale - **3/4

*17. Hirooki Goto*
Match ratings:
vs. Bad Luck Fale - **1/2
vs. Tomohiro Ishii - **1/2
vs. Kazuchika Okada - **
vs. SANADA - *
vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi - **
vs. Tama Tonga - *
vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan - **
vs. Togi Makabe - *
vs. Naomichi Marufuji - ***1/2

*16. Yuji Nagata*
Match ratings:
vs. Tetsuya Naito - *
vs. EVIL - *
vs. YOSHI-HASHI - ***
vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima - ***3/4
vs. Michael Elgin - *
vs. Toru Yano - *
vs. Kenny Omega - *
vs. Katsuyori Shibata - ***1/2
vs. Tomoaki Honma - **3/4

*15. Togi Makabe*
Match ratings:
vs. Tama Tonga - *
vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi - ***1/2
vs. SANADA - *
vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan - *3/4
vs. Naomichi Marufuji - **
vs. Kazuchika Okada - ***1/2
vs. Bad Luck Fale - **
vs. Hirooki Goto - *
vs. Tomohiro Ishii - **3/4

*14. SANADA*
Match ratings:
vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi - ***3/4
vs. Kazuchika Okada - ***
vs. Togi Makabe - *
vs. Hirooki Goto - *
vs. Bad Luck Fale - *
vs. Naomichi Marufuji - ***
vs. Tama Tonga - **
vs. Tomohiro Ishii - **
vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan - **

*13. Tomoaki Honma*
Match ratings:
vs. Katsuyori Shibata - ***3/4
vs. YOSHI-HASHI - **
vs. Kenny Omega - ***
vs. Toru Yano - *
vs. Tetsuya Naito - *3/4
vs. EVIL - *
vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima - *
vs. Michael Elgin - ***1/2
vs. Yuji Nagata - **3/4

*12. Hiroyoshi Tenzan*
Match ratings:
vs. Tomohiro Ishii - ***3/4
vs. Tama Tonga - *3/4
vs. Naomichi Marufuji - **1/2
vs. Togi Makabe - *3/4
vs. Kazuchika Okada - ***1/2
vs. Bad Luck Fale - *
vs. Hirooki Goto - **
vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi - ***1/2
vs. SANADA - **

*11. YOSHI-HASHI*
Match ratings:
vs. Kenny Omega - **3/4
vs. Tomoaki Honma - **
vs. Yuji Nagata - ***
vs. EVIL - *
vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima - ***1/2
vs. Michael Elgin - **1/2
vs. Katsuyori Shibata - ***
vs. Tetsuya Naito - ***1/2
vs. Toru Yano - NR

*10. Bad Luck Fale*
Match ratings:
vs. Hirooki Goto - **1/2
vs. Naomichi Marufuji - ***1/2
vs. Tomohiro Ishii - ***1/2
vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi - ***1/2
vs. SANADA - *
vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan - *
vs. Togi Makabe - **
vs. Kazuchika Okada - ***1/2
vs. Tama Tonga - **3/4

*9. Michael Elgin*
vs. EVIL - *
vs. Tetsuya Naito - ***3/4
vs. Katsuyori Shibata - ***3/4
vs. Kenny Omega - ***1/2
vs. Yuji Nagata - *
vs. YOSHI-HASHI - **1/2
vs. Toru Yano - *
vs. Tomoaki Honma - ***1/2
vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima - ***3/4

*8. Katsuhiko Nakajima*
Match ratings:
vs. Toru Yano - *3/4
vs. Katsuyori Shibata - ****1/2
vs. EVIL - *
vs. Yuji Nagata - ***3/4
vs. YOSHI-HASHI - ***1/2
vs. Tetsuya Naito - ***3/4
vs. Tomoaki Honma - *
vs. Kenny Omega - **
vs. Michael Elgin - ***3/4

*7. Kenny Omega*
Match ratings:
vs. YOSHI-HASHI - **3/4
vs. Toru Yano - ***1/2
vs. Tomoaki Honma - ***
vs. Michael Elgin - ***1/2
vs. EVIL - *
vs. Katsuyori Shibata - ****
vs. Yuji Nagata - *
vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima - **
vs. Tetsuya Naito - *****

*6. Kazuchika Okada*
Match ratings:
vs. Naomichi Marufuji - ****1/2
vs. SANADA - ***
vs. Hirooki Goto - **
vs. Tama Tonga - *
vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan - ***1/2
vs. Togi Makabe - ***1/2
vs. Tomohiro Ishii - ***3/4
vs. Bad Luck Fale - ***1/2
vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi - **3/4

*5. Tetsuya Naito*
Match ratings:
vs. Yuji Nagata - *
vs. Michael Elgin - ***3/4
vs. Toru Yano - ***1/4
vs. Katsuyori Shibata - ****3/4
vs. Tomoaki Honma - *3/4
vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima - ***3/4
vs. EVIL - *
vs. YOSHI-HASHI - ***1/2
vs. Kenny Omega - *****

*4. Naomichi Marufuji*
Match ratings:
vs. Kazuchika Okada - ****1/2
vs. Bad Luck Fale - ***1/2
vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan - **1/2
vs. Tomohiro Ishii - ****1/4
vs. Togi Makabe - **
vs. SANADA - ***
vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi - ***1/2
vs. Tama Tonga - *
vs. Hirooki Goto - ***1/2

*3. Hiroshi Tanahashi*
Match ratings:
vs. SANADA - ***3/4
vs. Togi Makabe - ***1/2
vs. Tama Tonga - *
vs. Bad Luck Fale - ***1/2
vs. Hirooki Goto - **
vs. Tomohiro Ishii - ****1/2
vs. Naomichi Marufuji - ***1/2
vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan - ***1/2
vs. Kazuchika Okada - **3/4

*2. Tomohiro Ishii*
Match ratings:
vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan - ***3/4
vs. Hirooki Goto - **1/2
vs. Bad Luck Fale - ***1/2
vs. Naomichi Marufuji - ****1/4
vs. Tama Tonga - **
vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi - ****1/2
vs. Kazuchika Okada - ***3/4
vs. SANADA - **
vs. Togi Makabe - **3/4

And number 1....

*'THE WRESTLER'*








*KATSUYORI SHIBATA*
Match ratings:
vs. Tomoaki Honma - ***3/4
vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima - ****1/2
vs. Michael Elgin - ***3/4
vs. Tetsuya Naito - ****3/4
vs. Toru Yano - NR
vs. Kenny Omega - ****
vs. YOSHI-HASHI - ***
vs. Yuji Nagata - ***1/2
vs. EVIL - ***1/2



Also, here's my rating & ranking for every tournament match - from best to worst:


Spoiler: G1 Match Ranking



Kenny Omega vs. Tetsuya Naito (Day 18) - *****
Katsuyori Shibata vs. Tetsuya Naito (Day 8) - ****3/4
Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Katsuyori Shibata (Day 4) - ****1/2
Kazuchika Okada vs. Naomichi Marufuji (Day 1) - ****1/2
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Tomohiro Ishii (Day 11) - ****1/2
Naomichi Marufuji vs. Tomohiro Ishii (Day 7) - ****1/4
Katsuyori Shibata vs. Kenny Omega (Day 12) - ****
Kazuchika Okada vs. Tomohiro Ishii (Day 13) - ***3/4
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. SANADA (Day 1) - ***3/4
Katsuyori Shibata vs. Tomoaki Honma (Day 2) - ***3/4
Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Tomohiro Ishii (Day 1) - ***3/4
Michael Elgin vs. Tetsuya Naito (Day 4) - ***3/4
Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Michael Elgin (Day 18) - ***3/4
Katsuyori Shibata vs. Michael Elgin (Day 6) - ***3/4
Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Yuji Nagata (Day 8) - ***3/4
Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Tetsuya Naito (Day 12) - ***3/4
Bad Luck Fale vs. Naomichi Marufuji (Day 3) - ***1/2
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Togi Makabe (Day 3) - ***1/2
Bad Luck Fale vs. Tomohiro Ishii (Day 5) - ***1/2
Bad Luck Fale vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (Day 7) - ***1/2
Kenny Omega vs. Michael Elgin (Day 8) - ***1/2
Kenny Omega vs. Toru Yano (Day 4) - ***1/2
Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Kazuchika Okada (Day 9) - ***1/2
Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. YOSHI-HASHI (Day 10) - ***1/2
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Naomichi Marufuji (Day 13) - ***1/2
EVIL vs. Katsuyori Shibata (Day 18) - ***1/2
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan (Day 15) - ***1/2
Kazuchika Okada vs. Togi Makabe (Day 11) - ***1/2
Bad Luck Fale vs. Kazuchika Okada (Day 15) - ***1/2
Katsuyori Shibata vs. Yuji Nagata (Day 16) - ***1/2
Michael Elgin vs. Tomoaki Honma (Day 16) - ***1/2
Tetsuya Naito vs. YOSHI-HASHI (Day 16) - ***1/2
Hirooki Goto vs. Naomichi Marufuji (Day 17) - ***1/2
Tetsuya Naito vs. Toru Yano (Day 6) - ***1/4
Kazuchika Okada vs. SANADA (Day 3) - ***
YOSHI-HASHI vs. Yuji Nagata (Day 6) - ***
Kenny Omega vs. Tomoaki Honma (Day 6) - ***
Naomichi Marufuji vs. SANADA (Day 11) - ***
Katsuyori Shibata vs. YOSHI-HASHI (Day 14) - ***
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kazuchika Okada (Day 17) - **3/4
Kenny Omega vs. YOSHI-HASHI (Day 2) - **3/4
Togi Makabe vs. Tomohiro Ishii (Day 17) - **3/4
Bad Luck Fale vs. Tama Tonga (Day 17) - **3/4
Tomoaki Honma vs. Yuji Nagata (Day 18) - **3/4
Bad Luck Fale vs. Hirooki Goto (Day 1) - **1/2
Hirooki Goto vs. Tomohiro Ishii (Day 3) - **1/2
Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Naomichi Marufuji (Day 5) - **1/2
Michael Elgin vs. YOSHI-HASHI (Day 12) - **1/2
Hirooki Goto vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (Day 9) - **
Hirooki Goto vs. Kazuchika Okada (Day 5) - **
SANADA vs. Tama Tonga (Day 13) - **
Tama Tonga vs. Tomohiro Ishii (Day 9) - **
Tomoaki Honma vs. YOSHI-HASHI (Day 4) - **
Naomichi Marufuji vs. Togi Makabe (Day 9) - **
Bad Luck Fale vs. Togi Makabe (Day 13) - **
Hirooki Goto vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan (Day 13) - **
SANADA vs. Tomohiro Ishii (Day 15) - **
Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Kenny Omega (Day 16) - **
Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. SANADA (Day 17) - **
Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Toru Yano (Day 2) - *3/4
Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Tama Tonga (Day 3) - *3/4
Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Togi Makabe (Day 7) - *3/4
Tetsuya Naito vs. Tomoaki Honma (Day 10) - *3/4
EVIL vs. Michael Elgin (Day 2) - *
Tama Tonga vs. Togi Makabe (Day 1) - *
Tetsuya Naito vs. Yuji Nagata (Day 2) - *
EVIL vs. Yuji Nagata (Day 4) - *
SANADA vs. Togi Makabe (Day 5) - *
EVIL vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima (Day 6) - *
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Tama Tonga (Day 5) - *
Hirooki Goto vs. SANADA (Day 7) - *
Kazuchika Okada vs. Tama Tonga (Day 7) - *
Tomoaki Honma vs. Toru Yano (Day 8) - *
EVIL vs. YOSHI-HASHI (Day 8) - *
Bad Luck Fale vs. SANADA (Day 9) - *
EVIL vs. Kenny Omega (Day 10) - *
Michael Elgin vs. Yuji Nagata (Day 10) - *
Bad Luck Fale vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan (Day 11) - *
Hirooki Goto vs. Tama Tonga (Day 11) - *
Kenny Omega vs. Yuji Nagata (Day 14) - *
Toru Yano vs. Yuji Nagata (Day 12) - *
Naomichi Marufuji vs. Tama Tonga (Day 15) - *
EVIL vs. Tomoaki Honma (Day 12) - *
EVIL vs. Tetsuya Naito (Day 14) - *
Michael Elgin vs. Toru Yano (Day 14) - *
Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Tomoaki Honma (Day 14) - *
Hirooki Goto vs. Togi Makabe (Day 15) - *
Katsuyori Shibata vs. Toru Yano (Day 10) - N/R
EVIL vs. Toru Yano (Day 16) - N/R
Toru Yano vs. YOSHI-HASHI (Day 18) - N/R



I always love the G1. I thought that this year's tournament was so much fun (better than last years for sure), except I am still not a fan of Goto being in the finals. :side:


----------



## SolarKhan (Apr 1, 2006)

Saw the finals for both A and B Blocks...HOLY SHIT!

Omega beat Naito! This match was so good, I wouldn't mind it happening again in the Dome for the championship.

I sincerely cannot image WK11 without Naito in the main event as either the challenger or the champion. He is too popular and red hot right now in Japan.

This year's finals are so unpredictable. 

Good job to NJPW for keeping me on my toes as far as winners and losers go this year.

Hope the finals deliver.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

I was hoping for a Sibata or Omega G1 win, but fuck me if Goto wins. Smart booking and money is for Naito to win the briefcase from Goto right?


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Make no question, the real G1 Final happened last night. I've been shitting on Kenny all G1 long, but that was spectacular.

IMO that was the best G1 match since Suzuki/Styles and possibly better. No try hard shit and no finisher spam/kickouts. None of those crutches were needed, just 28 minutes of 1v1 excellence. Match had it all. Not that it matters really, but now watch Da Meltz give it ****3/4 lmao.

Don't really care who wins nor do I think Goto/Omega has any chance on Earth to come close to Omega/Naito last night so this card really does nothing for me. Hoping Kojima beats Lethal just for shitstorm it would incite!


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

I can't believe they put aside NJPW's fastest rising/hottest star in Naito, for fucking Kenny Omega. Who's in his first G1 ever and Goto who's had no momentum whatsoever for years.

The fuck Gedo

"Unpredictable" does not equal "good booking".


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

Why don't people wait to see what happens?

The more stars the better. If he just went with what worked and what was known, people would be bitching six months from now about how NJPW is predictable and stale.

People are way too reactionary when it comes to wrestling. It never fails.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

LilOlMe said:


> Why don't people wait to see what happens?
> 
> The more stars the better. If he just went with what worked and what was known, people would be bitching six months from now about how NJPW is predictable and stale.
> 
> People are way too reactionary when it comes to wrestling. It never fails.


Goto has no momentum left. Due to poor performances and poor booking, he is not salvageable. He's basically the Del Rio of NJPW.

Kenny is in his first G1 tournament. He had an abysmal Junior run. One good showing last night does not mean he's ready to main event the Dome. Gedo did the same shit with AJ Styles and what did he do? He up and left them after barely 2 years. You can't just put all your eggs into one basket that fast. 

Gedo's gaijin flavor of the month is getting old. Regardless, I don't see anything but Tanahashi vs Naito being the main event of WK.

To me, this is the most unappealing final I could think of. I would have much preferred EVIL or Shibata in Goto's spot at the very least.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

You're essentially saying that Goto and Kenny aren't ready to main event Tokyo Dome, and then you go on to say that that's probably not what's gonna happen.

So what's the problem?

Let him get to the plan. This makes the next few months far more interesting than they otherwise would be.

Also, I'm not saying you're wrong in your feeling, just saying you can't project your feelings on to others. People get mad because it's not what they want (I'm the same way) but it doesn't make it an overall reality, especially because we have not see the build yet.

I do agree that Gedo shouldn't trust Kenny. He might not, which is why Kenny might be a red herring. Like I said, though, it's entirely possible that Kenny has secretly signed a new deal with them and this was a part of it.

Not to mention, they've picked up just fine from when AJ left, so it's not like they can't rebuild if Kenny is pushed and does decide to bolt. You go with what you have. Right now they have Kenny, he's good (matter of opinion), and the Bullet Club still seems to be a thing that people are into in Japan despite all the scrubs, so try to make something of it.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

KENNY :mark:


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

pleasantly surprized that they had Kenny win the G1. I know some people won't like it, but I like it. There definitely is a chance that he losses the shot before 1/4 though.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Most def think this year's G1 was better than last. Nakamura, Styles, and Ibushi who? 

Good for Omega he proved himself a lot this G1. If I were to bet, I'd bet he's losing the Dome certificate... but I've been wrong all G1 so who the fuck knows! If he's meant to be in the Dome spot and if they go with Kenny I just hope they won't be half pregnant with him; just do it. Also, for the love of god, keep the Young Bucks out of his matches. He does not need those 2 anchors attached to his legs and they were a huge reason why his IC title run was a flop. If he continues to act like the Kenny Omega who's shown up since the Shibata match, then the sky is the limit.

My superlatives:

*A Block MVP*
1. Ishii
2. Tanahashi
3. Fale

*B Block MVP*
1. Naito
2. Omega
3. Shibata
Big time HM to Elgin & Nakajima they really had great G1's

*My Top 3 matches:*
1. Naito v Omega - Day 18
2. Ishii v Okada - Day 13
3. Shibata v Naito - Day 8


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

El Dandy said:


> Most def think this year's G1 was better than last. Nakamura, Styles, and Ibushi who?
> 
> Good for Omega he proved himself a lot this G1. If I were to bet, I'd bet he's losing the Dome certificate... but I've been wrong all G1 so who the fuck knows! If he's meant to be in the Dome spot and if they go with Kenny I just hope they won't be half pregnant with him; just do it. Also, for the love of god, keep the Young Bucks out of his matches. He does not need those 2 anchors attached to his legs and they were a huge reason why his IC title run was a flop. If he continues to act like the Kenny Omega who's shown up since the Shibata match, then the sky is the limit.




As much as I like and appreciate the bucks for the absurdity they bring to their matches and just how good they are at being annoying little shit heels I absolutely agree with you that Kenny needs to be going it alone. There is something about how NJPW and Puro in general handles run ins interference from heel stables that just annoys the shit out of me and it completely takes me out of the action in a way no amount of ricochet and Ospreay backflips ever will. It especially sucks when the guys in the ring are as good as guys like Omega and Naito and you just kinda want to see them do their thing and leave all the interference shit out of it.

If they allow Kenny to be the badass he has proven he is capable of portraying these past couple of days I have very little doubt he is going to blow the damn roof off the dome.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

The match itself was a pleasant surprise. They made it work, there was some nice ferocity from Goto at the end, and Omega using the finishers from the previous BC leaders was clever. 

Granted, it really should have been Naito winning this tournament. Omega ain't in his league.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

I wonder if Gedo would be crazy enough to have Naito take the title off Okada between now and WK11, setting up a Naito/Omega main event at the Dome with Tana/Okada underneath as support. Maybe it's not so crazy considering Naito's popularity and Omega may have just turned the corner with a couple of potential star-making performances. And like it or not the Tana/Okada storyline is not over - you're fooling yourself if you think otherwise.

To be clear I think there is about a 1% that scenario plays out in reality, but Gedo is known to take chances on very rare occassions (as this G1 demonstrates) despite him being more or less consistently conservative in his booking.


----------



## SolarKhan (Apr 1, 2006)

BuzzKillington said:


> I wonder if Gedo would be crazy enough to have Naito take the title off Okada between now and WK11, setting up a Naito/Omega main event at the Dome with Tana/Okada underneath as support. Maybe it's not so crazy considering Naito's popularity and Omega may have just turned the corner with a couple of potential star-making performances. And like it or not the Tana/Okada storyline is not over - you're fooling yourself if you think otherwise.
> 
> To be clear I think there is about a 1% that scenario plays out in reality, but Gedo is known to take chances on very rare occassions (as this G1 demonstrates) despite him being more or less consistently conservative in his booking.


Watching the LIJ match, as well as the finals...I thought the same thing. It would be pure $$$ to have two heels fighting for the top prize in the dome. Naito, for all intents and purposes, would be like a face in this scenario. Kenny would be more of a heel. I love this scenario and hope this is what they go with. Nothing says "New era" than two new men in the main event. No more "Tanahashi Kingdom [insert number]", where Tanahashi defeats [insert random popular opponent].

Tana and Okada could fight with no title on the line at all. Make it about pride. That would work.

Kenny really delivered. And the fans are eating up LIJ and Kenny Omega.

Excited to see how this all turns out.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

G1 pack up on XWT! :mark: I knew it would work out if I waited.


----------



## LegendAS (Mar 9, 2015)

I haven't seen much due to my limited time. But please tell me this:
Did win Kenny Omega his matches clean? Or was the Bullet Club interfering in every match?
And how did he lose to a jobber like YOSHI-HASHI on Day 2?


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

LegendAS said:


> I haven't seen much due to my limited time. But please tell me this:
> Did win Kenny Omega his matches clean? Or was the Bullet Club interfering in every match?
> And how did he lose to a jobber like YOSHI-HASHI on Day 2?


Clean AF.

Usually the G1 has a few "upsets" to set up matches later.

Also, Kenny is going to defend the briefcase against YOSHI-HASHI


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

LegendAS said:


> I haven't seen much due to my limited time. But please tell me this:
> Did win Kenny Omega his matches clean? Or was the Bullet Club interfering in every match?
> And how did he lose to a jobber like YOSHI-HASHI on Day 2?


Omega beat Naito and Goto clean. And in devastating fashion, hitting some very big moves. On Goto he hit Ibushi's powerbomb (while also attempting his Phoenix Splash), Bloody Sunday (Finns finisher), the Styles Clash (AJ) and then finished him off with the One Winged Angel. It was completely clean and fully deserved.

With regards to his loss against YOSHI-HASHI, the whole first round of the tournament was weird as fuck. Naito, Tanahashi, Omega and Okada (I think) all lost to people they were expected to easily beat.


----------



## thechamp88 (Aug 16, 2016)

This was the first G1 tournament I watched I enjoyed it immensely I don't believe I've watched that much wrestling in a long time I happy Omega won but I was really surprised when they didn't go with Naito vs Tanahashi considering how over both men were


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

I'm starting to think we'll get Tanahashi (champ) vs. Omega at WK11 since Tana got injured earlier this year. WK11 will either have Naito vs. Okada or LIJ vs. Chaos.


----------



## The Nuke (Mar 7, 2016)

I think it will stay as is with Omega vs Okada. Never fought before, and they can build it up that way for the rest of the year. Both will be having their own feuds defending the title and briefcase, good match possibilities all, and by the time that's done it'll be Jan 4.

Tanahashi will probably face Naito for the IC belt. I don't see Elgin keeping for much longer.


Say what you will about Gedo, but he did good here. He made some new big players.

Also, word is that it's official and that Ibushi did not sign with WWE. He will work for them as a free agent, just like he will anywhere, but as is custom with him he won't comment to anywhere. Thus a return to New Japan is also possible for him, at least as a free agent.


----------



## Savage Elbow (Jun 19, 2014)

Is there anyway to watch any of the Japanese promotions with English commentary? I watched a couple of matches from this tournament & really enjoyed the actual wrestling but all I understood of the commentary was the odd "ah DDT" which means in the long run I think I might struggle to get really invested in the wrestlers/storylines


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

Savage Elbow said:


> Is there anyway to watch any of the Japanese promotions with English commentary? I watched a couple of matches from this tournament & really enjoyed the actual wrestling but all I understood of the commentary was the odd "ah DDT" which means in the long run I think I might struggle to get really invested in the wrestlers/storylines


Here you go:
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other...new-japan-wrestlers-njpw-27.html#post61936642


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

From Meltzer about G1 attendance this year:


> Here were the direct market comparisons leaving out Korakuen Hall since every G-1 event there sells out immediately:
> 
> *Sapporo last year was headlined by Tanahashi vs. Ibushi and this year by Okada vs. Marufuji and both sold out
> 
> ...



His ratings for the last 3 shows:


> 8/12/16:
> 
> 
> Shibata, Elgin, Kushia & Kojima vs. Yoshi-Hashi, Nakajima, Yano, & Kotoge - ***1/4
> ...


----------



## TheGiftOfJericho (Aug 18, 2016)

LilOlMe said:


> From Meltzer about G1 attendance this year:
> 
> 
> 
> His ratings for the last 3 shows:


Omega vs Naito got the full 5! :mark:


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

TheGiftOfJericho said:


> Omega vs Naito got the full 5! :mark:


I'll stop being lazy and post more of what he said:



> Kenny Omega became the first foreign star to win the G-1 Climax tournament in putting on a performance both in and out of the ring that established him as either the best, or near the best, all-around performer in the business.
> 
> Omega’s work in having two of the year’s best matches, with Tetsuya Naito on 8/14 in the match that determined who would win the B block, and with Hirooki Goto in the finals the next afternoon, was only part of the equation. He came across as an incredible superstar in getting over the win after the match, as well as in his post-match press conference and day after press conference.





> The tournament ended up brilliantly booked in the sense it created a multitude of storylines. Omega, slotted to take the place of A.J. Styles as the top foreign star, became a clear and legit superstar with the win, and reports were that his merchandise had started to sell like crazy since the win. Goto continued his long storyline of almost always falling short in the big matches. The two top stars, Kazuchika Okada and Hiroshi Tanahashi kept their feud open-ended with a brilliant time limit draw. The time limit draw only added to the drama the next night, since the draw at 30:00 was in everyone’s mind, and Naito only needed a draw to go to the finals, and Omega got the pin on Naito in 28:12.





> [Okada] also lost to Tomohiro Ishii in what was probably the best match of the tournament, but they look to be holding that rematch off for a while.





> Omega and Ibushi had the Tokyo Sports winning match of the year award in 2012 at Sumo Hall, and Omega brought that up many times after winning the tournament. During the finals with Goto, he used Ibushi’s last ride power bomb, but missed a Phoenix splash. The storyline was that Omega failed to beat Goto using the finishers of former Bullet Club leaders A.J. Styles and Prince Devitt, as well as that of former tag partner Ibushi, but was able to win using his own One Winged Angel in 26:49. The idea is he firmly established himself not only as the leader of The Bullet Club, but in theory, the best wrestler in the history of the club.
> 
> He talked about how he’s staying in New Japan, and made a WWE reference. In the middle of his promo, he said “Hi” to all the wrestlers in Orlando who were watching him and said that they can use his matches in G-1 as study lessons. He challenged Okada, noting he has never beaten Okada, because he’s never had a chance to beat him.
> 
> ...





> The main events on the final three days, Tanahashi vs. Okada, and Omega vs. Naito and Goto were almost as good, if not as the big three last year, which were Tanahashi vs. Styles, Okada vs. Shinsuke Nakamura and Tanahashi vs. Nakamura. That was a ridiculous standard to live up to. Both Tanahashi and Styles say their best career match was the one last year. Tanahashi vs. Nakamura was probably the best G-1 final in history. Omega vs. Naito was an amazing match, along with Okada vs. Ishii it should go down as one of the greatest bouts in G-1 history and Okada vs. Tanahashi and Omega vs. Goto were right with it.
> 
> But where this year’s last three shows have the edge is they were deeper than last year’s, with great matches like Elgin vs. Nakajima, Ishii vs. Togi Makabe and Goto vs. Marufuji, as well as an incredible angle to start a New Japan vs. NOAH program. The booking was also more interesting, as it was filled with surprises that elevated people and pretty much set up the next five months of big shows in three days.





> New Japan vs. NOAH came from a match on 8/14 where NOAH’s Masa Kitamiya & Maybach Taniguchi & Go Shiozaki & Nakajima faced New Japan’s Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Manabu Nakanishi & Yuji Nagata & Katsuyori Shibata. The match was incredible, as was the post-match brawl, with the sick key point being Shibata doing a head-butt on Nakajima and the two of them beating on each other so hard it was past uncomfortable to watch. Shibata busted his own head open and the drama with the bloodied Shibata going wild on the NOAH guys, particularly Nakajima and Shiozaki, created a different level of heat. While no doubt some of this will be key for NOAH, hopefully the feud isn’t only there, like the NOAH vs. Suzuki-gun feud. Shibata in particular came across like a guy ready for the top position and it wouldn’t be the right time for him to disappear.



ETA: I goofed. Fixed the quotes.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Finally caught up with the G1 Finals the other day. 

Wow just wow it's been an amazing 28 days I'm so glad that this year I finally started to watch this company full time. 

It's been an effort and a blur at times but I can honestly say I've NEVER enjoyed being a wrestling fan so much, this is the product that I've always wanted. 

I've chided myself so much for not getting on the train a few years back, as I'm now aware that the last couple of G1's are masterpieces, but at that point WWE had practically crushed the spirit out of me.

You always remember in Wrestling the nights when a star was made. I'll always remember the night when Kenny Omega became a made man.


----------



## hgr423 (Nov 13, 2010)

How was that head but worked? It sounded like Shibata could have literally cracked his own skull open.


----------



## The Nuke (Mar 7, 2016)

Gedo definitely deserves mega props for the booking of the Climax. NJPW took some major hits with the loss of big talent, but he helped it rebound in a pretty satisfying way.

Nobody, and this is just a simple fact, on WWE creative could have repaired the damage the way Gedo did.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

The Nuke said:


> Gedo definitely deserves mega props for the booking of the Climax. NJPW took some major hits with the loss of big talent, but he helped it rebound in a pretty satisfying way.
> 
> Nobody, and this is just a simple fact, on WWE creative could have repaired the damage the way Gedo did.


Except for Tenzan. I thought Gedo handled that horribly. Unless he plans to do it the right way in a couple of years with Nagata.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Hey guys! I'm trying to get into NJPW (The Elite look like gods compared to anything else), but I'm not sure how I can do it. I've never watched anything that's not WWE-related (except WCW, but you get my point). Is there a weekly show and monthly PPVs I can watch somewhere or how does it work? I prefer English commentary if it exists. 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

Kalashnikov said:


> Hey guys! I'm trying to get into NJPW (The Elite look like gods compared to anything else), but I'm not sure how I can do it. I've never watched anything that's not WWE-related (except WCW, but you get my point). Is there a weekly show and monthly PPVs I can watch somewhere or how does it work? I prefer English commentary if it exists.
> 
> Thanks a lot!


The Elite are most certainly not Gods. I can't fucking stand the Bullet Club, personally. Watch anything pre-Bullet Club era and get the good shit and then move to..whatever NJPW is now.

If you really want to start with modern NJPW, go with King of Pro Wrestling 2012. The ME is one of the best matches in the last 20 years in my opinion anyways.

There is NJPW World. It's 9.99 Yen a month, so convert that to your currency and that's what you pay. 

https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/2nxb1q/how_to_sign_up_for_njpw_world_compliments_of/

Follow this tutorial to sign up. There is no English site yet.

https://twitter.com/senorlariato/status/541264266436026368
Recommended matches by a good/knowledgeable guy.

The English commentary is God awful. Stick with Japanese. They just started English commentary a few years ago. There is a weekly "show" on Axis https://www.google.com/search?q=Axi...i57&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8#q=axs+tv+channel with JR. (He's not on the PPVs or regular commentary). The "show" is usually PPV matches with dubbed English commentary.

90s AJPW is must see as well. AJPW has no Network...they're really hurting now. Luckily, things are looking slightly better these past few months.

But comparing them now, to where they used to be is insane. It's like going from WWF 1999 to TNA 2016 in terms of how big they are.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

Kalashnikov said:


> Hey guys! I'm trying to get into NJPW (The Elite look like gods compared to anything else), but I'm not sure how I can do it. I've never watched anything that's not WWE-related (except WCW, but you get my point). Is there a weekly show and monthly PPVs I can watch somewhere or how does it work? I prefer English commentary if it exists.
> 
> Thanks a lot!


Here you go:
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other...w.html#/forumsite/20544/topics/1905961?page=1

English commentary is on the last page, but I agree with the previous poster that Japanese is better.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks a lot guys, I appreciate it. Gonna check out the pre-BC era first, then advance up to today's stuff. Cheers!


----------

